# Good Singapore Documentaries



## Willsy

Me and my partner are moving to Singapore in a few months time. Whilst we have bored ourselves sill now researching all the ins and outside of the move (eg locations, banks, rent, utilities), we would like to get a more visual feel for the place as neither of us have ever been!

Are there any good travel documentaries about Singapore which people have seen or know of? I would really like to get an idea and feel for Singapore before getting on the airplane from the UK.


----------



## bryann

Willsy said:


> Me and my partner are moving to Singapore in a few months time. Whilst we have bored ourselves sill now researching all the ins and outside of the move (eg locations, banks, rent, utilities), we would like to get a more visual feel for the place as neither of us have ever been!
> 
> Are there any good travel documentaries about Singapore which people have seen or know of? I would really like to get an idea and feel for Singapore before getting on the airplane from the UK.



This should see you right: 



 Lots more to the right there.


----------

